# Hot deals!



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess they have to be in stock at your local store to get the sale? For me it lists them as $17-18 and says they can be shipped to my local store in 3-7 days.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I guess they have to be in stock at your local store to get the sale? For me it lists them as $17-18 and says they can be shipped to my local store in 3-7 days.


Clearance deals at both big box stores are usually in-store inventory only. One other bLowes near me has plenty for similar pricing that I paid.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Joe! Just cleaned out my local Lowe's.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I was hoping someone would do this. 

For those WANTS and not NEEDS, put something in your amazon wishlist and set up an account on camelcamelcamel.com it tracks lows and high prices and you can set an alert to email you when the price drops. 

I also follow this guy on instagram https://www.instagram.com/toolhoarder/
He is not promoted but posts online homedepot.com deals if you watch his story.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I got some baby back ribs for $3.29 a pound at Costco. Does that count?.......lol
Just kidding around. Thats their every day price. They are great to. More meat than bones.

Joe....All kidding aside I think you have a great thread idea. Should make for some interesting discussion and maybe others can save a few bucks at the same time.
Thanks


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There are some good deals on ebay if you know what you’re looking for.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Lowes Greenlee tool kits:

Wire Strippers/11 in 1 screwdriver/Bottle Opener (most important tool on the job :thumbsup: )
$11.99 - 60% off
This is the lowest price available local to me. I picked this set up a few weeks ago
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenlee-3-Piece-Electrician-s-Multi-Tool-Kit-Multi-Tool/1001056046
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1001056046

Wire Strippers/6 in 1 screwdriver/Needle Nose Pliers
$9.08 - 76% off
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenlee-3-Piece-Household-Tool-Set/1001053574
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1001053574

Lowes clearance pricing is sometimes inconsistent between locations. With all Lowes clearance deals, these are in stock, in store only. If your store only has it available for ship to store or home or it shows unavailable, then that store is out of stock and the online price shown is full price


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

JoeSparky said:


> Lowes Greenlee tool kits:
> 
> Wire Strippers/11 in 1 screwdriver/Bottle Opener (most important tool on the job :thumbsup: )
> $11.99 - 60% off
> ...


Any 11 in 1 screwdriver is a gimmick regardless of brand so keep walking, the 6 in 1 is a decent backup if you lose your 9 in 1 so maybe stock up. The strippers look ok at best.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Lowes changed Lug/Splice/split bolt manufacturers a few months ago They now carry Blackburn brand. These are their new stock and full price. They are sold in plastic bags. 
The old stock is Burndy brand. The packaging is a cardboard card with a plastic bubble glued on. These should all be 50ish - 75ish% off. 

https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=burndy&protectedQuery=true

Example - 4/0 butt lug $3.07 47% off
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000080309


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going to Lowes ASAP. :yes:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to take a look too. Right down the street.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I did better than all of you. I went into Lowes a while back just because they had the Spyder hole saw set which I wanted but didn't know how much. 

It was $117. So I put it into my shopping cart. And then along comes this pretty, young Filipina store clerk who asks me if I have a Lowe's credit card , of which I instantly reply " not interested". And she replies " if you sign up for a Lowes credit card, your first purchase has a discount of $120 dollars off on the first purchase". . So it was either her lovely math or maybe her lovely face that convinced me to proceed with the procedure. So not only did I walk out of the store with a brand new set of Spyder hole saws , for free.. but also I got a free piece of plastic in the mail the next week which I instantly locked up in the safe along with all the other plastic cards that I never take out of the safe.....


Now I wonder how many years of inactivity they will allow , or else how many years will it take of yearly renewal fee's before I get smart enough to cancel the new card, or possibly I will end up paying for that hole saw kit in the end anyway just on renewal fee's.............


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I guess they have to be in stock at your local store to get the sale? For me it lists them as $17-18 and says they can be shipped to my local store in 3-7 days.


I had one HD store who must have had a screw up on steel stud boxes. They were selling them for $2.00 compared to $6.00. This lasted for three months. Every time I drove by, I stopped in and cleaned out their inventory. 

If I shared that information, some other cheap bastid would have cleaned them out. Sometimes it’s best to keep hot deals to yourself.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bosch accessories = Vermont American = junk. 

The only exception I know of is the Daredevil bits. Those are the best by far.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MTW said:


> Bosch accessories = Vermont American = junk.
> 
> The only exception I know of is the Daredevil bits. Those are the best by far.


I don't think that applies to the holecutters. Dewalt/Milwaukee/Bosch seem to be identical. The pilot bits interchange between brands. I've destroyed more Milwaukee ones than the other brands. (I've used more of them too as they seem to be the cheapest ones)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Bosch accessories = Vermont American = junk.
> 
> The only exception *I know* of is the Daredevil bits. Those are the best by far.


You don’t know much.

Bosch makes some consumer junk. Their problem is that they sell it as Bosch; most other manufacturers have a separate brand name for consumer junk.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> I had one HD store who must have had a screw up on steel stud boxes. They were selling them for $2.00 compared to $6.00. This lasted for three months. Every time I drove by, I stopped in and cleaned out their inventory.
> 
> If I shared that information, some other cheap bastid would have cleaned them out. Sometimes it’s best to keep hot deals to yourself.


A zero-sum game player huh, how un-polite and non-Canadian of you :sad:.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> If I shared that information, some other cheap bastid would have cleaned them out. Sometimes it’s best to keep hot deals to yourself.


You don't think for 1 second that I don't clean the store out of what I want before share a deal :no::no:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Not My pics, stolen from facebook. I have seen similar at my bLowes. 
Reese towing stuff. seems that half of what they carry is on clearance. about 50+% off near me

Example:
2" drop with ball & pin 
$13.31
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Reese-2-in-Drop-Towing-Starter-Kit/3025614
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=3025614


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Forge Boyz said:


> I don't think that applies to the holecutters. Dewalt/Milwaukee/Bosch seem to be identical. The pilot bits interchange between brands. I've destroyed more Milwaukee ones than the other brands. (I've used more of them too as they seem to be the cheapest ones)


I have only tried the Milwaukee, I never saw the Bosch or Dewalt in any store I shop. I see there are some decent prices on the Bosch 1/2-3/4-1" sets, I'll give them a try. The Milwaukees are really useful but I've gone through a few and they really go to hell when they dull - it's like one hole they're fine, the next they will not cut at all.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

splatz said:


> I have only tried the Milwaukee, I never saw the Bosch or Dewalt in any store I shop. I see there are some decent prices on the Bosch 1/2-3/4-1" sets, I'll give them a try. The Milwaukees are really useful but I've gone through a few and they really go to hell when they dull - it's like one hole they're fine, the next they will not cut at all.


Check ebay. For a while there were some really good volume buys on the Milwaukee but I'm not sure if it is still that way. What I have found is that a few teeth will break off in a cut and if you keep going it just straps a lot of the rest of the teeth off. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am going to be the forum mom and caution everyone not to go too crazy with the sales. This type of thing is why I have so much stuff that I didn't need and now want to get rid of. 

I was just moving the 1" bender that I bought after seeing one of these threads a decade ago. Sure, it was a good deal. But I never use 1" pipe and it has been in the way ever since.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone here ever purchased any lights or electrical products from costslesslighting.com?

Their salesman used to call me ALL THE TIME trying to peddle a couple cases of knock off gfi's and LED retrofit kits. I never bit. 

They still send me emails all the time. Quality looks questionable, however the prices are amazing!!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I was just moving the 1" bender that I bought after seeing one of these threads a decade ago. Sure, it was a good deal. But I never use 1" pipe and it has been in the way ever since.


I only bought 2 of the 3 benders I own... my neighbor gave me an Ideal 3/4" bender and 100' of conduit... 

I bought a southwire 1" and 1/2" for $100 plus tax at a local supply house that had them on clearance... I couldn't pass up the deal because they were 50% off...

Surprisingly, I haven't used the 1/2" at all yet, but the other 2 get used all the time.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I only bought 2 of the 3 benders I own... my neighbor gave me an Ideal 3/4" bender and 100' of conduit...
> 
> I bought a southwire 1" and 1/2" for $100 plus tax at a local supply house that had them on clearance... I couldn't pass up the deal because they were 50% off...
> 
> Surprisingly, I haven't used the 1/2" at all yet, but the other 2 get used all the time.


I use the 1/2" all the time and the 3/4" every once in a while. Never had the need for 1".

I'm pretty sure this is the sale that I bought it: https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/more-lowes-clearance-deals-58605/


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I use the 1/2" all the time and the 3/4" every once in a while. Never had the need for 1".
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the sale that I bought it: https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/more-lowes-clearance-deals-58605/



I got mine right around the same time Mine was $7.50 :thumbup: Only used it a few times, but I don't regret buying it. At $75, i would regret it.

Most of these clearance deals are big box stores signing new exclusive deals with a different vendor. They clear out all of their remaining inventory for stupid cheap because they are under contract to exclusively carry one brand of an item by XXX date
The bender deal from years ago, they emptied their shelves of all Greenlee and Ideal tools and replaced them all with identical Southwire items. The lugs i posted yesterday Blackburn. The hole cutters, probably one of the SBD brands they already carry.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> I got mine right around the same time Mine was $7.50 :thumbup: Only used it a few times, but I don't regret buying it. At $75, i would regret it.


That's the mentality that I had when I bought it. 

Now I look at it as me paying money to have yet another burden.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That was the same mentality that I used to have with a 12ft ladder. 

It used to irritate the crap out of me how I would haul it around all the time and never use it! To me, it was a free loading scumbag that was personally attacking me and stealing money. 

That would all change as soon as I found myself in a predicament where I needed it. Then I would do nothing but talk about how great it was.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I am going to be the forum mom and caution everyone not to go too crazy with the sales. This type of thing is why I have so much stuff that I didn't need and now want to get rid of.
> 
> I was just moving the 1" bender that I bought after seeing one of these threads a decade ago. Sure, it was a good deal. But I never use 1" pipe and it has been in the way ever since.


Agree 100%. I've begun the process of culling all the tools and accessories I never use anymore to get rid of. For instance, I went hog wild with auger bits when they went on clearance and I've used none of them. I don't do new construction and I only use Daredevils now anyway. I also bought a bunch of benders when a local EC closed and I never use those either, save the 1/2" one I already owned. 

That being said, the holecutters don't take up much space and they are a disposable tool.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Has anyone here ever purchased any lights or electrical products from costslesslighting.com?
> 
> Their salesman used to call me ALL THE TIME trying to peddle a couple cases of knock off gfi's and LED retrofit kits. I never bit.
> 
> They still send me emails all the time. Quality looks questionable, however the prices are amazing!!!


Those kinds of companies are everywhere online nowadays. It's all junk stuff. For cheap lighting I stick with econolight. Knockoff GFI's and wiring devices are asking for problems. I bought some once a long time ago and they were junk. I learned that lesson and have never repeated it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I try to only buy tools when I really need them. Bigger ticket items, I'll hunt Ebay until I find what I want at the price I'm willing to pay. Had fairly good luck there. I look at the sales racks on the ends of the aisles when I'm at the local big boxes, but haven't seen much lately worth grabbing.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Knockoff GFI's


Bought a 10 pack a few years ago from amazon. 3 were bad new out of the box. Won't need to chase any of those for a while though :wink::biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Bought a 10 pack a few years ago from amazon. 3 were bad new out of the box. Won't need to chase any of those for a while though :wink::biggrin:


That’s disastrous. But it’s better that they were bad out of the box than if they went bad over the next few days and you had to go back.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Lowes has a 3 pack of Eaton 15A TR GFCI's for $42 even though they carry P&S. Looks like a limited time deal. $14 a piece for math challenged people like me. That's lower than my "trade price" at the suppler.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen the mid aisle displays of Eaton GFI's. Anyone try them yet?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Home Depot has a sale on a four pack of Leviton slim GFCI‘s for $50. If you buy four of them it’s under $43 each. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton...I-Outlet-White-4-Pack-M42-GFNT1-04W/305340141


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Lowes has a 3 pack of Eaton 15A TR GFCI's for $42 even though they carry P&S. Looks like a limited time deal. $14 a piece for math challenged people like me. That's lower than my "trade price" at the suppler.


Still have PLENTY of the Leviton 3 packs left from my last score :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Still have PLENTY of the Leviton 3 packs left from my last score :thumbup:


I see.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Those kinds of companies are everywhere online nowadays. It's all junk stuff. For cheap lighting I stick with econolight. Knockoff GFI's and wiring devices are asking for problems. I bought some once a long time ago and they were junk. I learned that lesson and have never repeated it.


Econolight isn’t too bad. I've seen worse. 

Funny stuff - I've worked for 2 different places that would use off brand lighting. :vs_laugh: First place shipped us 3000+ retrofit tubes that had *ZERO* english on the box! It was like 2 Chinese symbols and then completely blank. They were the old "hot on one end, neutral on the other" tubes. During the retrofit phase we would have severeral that were duds. I was also the unlucky stiff that had to return on at least 2 occasions afterwards and replace the one's that kept burning out. Each return trip had at least 20-30 were no longer working. 

Second company did lots of mass-scale fixture swap outs. And because of some hardball negotiations during the bidding phase, the customers opted for cheapo brand fixtures. They did it because it dropped the prices rediculously! Luckily, the company did not put any warranty on the fixtures and forced the customer to buy them instead. Good thing too, because the failure rate was massive. Like in the hundreds!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

These are both really good deals. I use the small 3.0 battery and the large sized 6.0 battery exclusively.

M12 6.0 & 3.0 for $99
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...attery-Pack-2-Batteries-48-11-2460S/311321074

2 M12 3.0’s and charger for $89
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...ttery-Packs-and-Charger-48-11-2432P/307387577


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry Hacky, you're not even close to becoming an exclusive member of the Yellow Tag Club with Joe and I. :no:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Sorry Hacky, you're not even close to becoming an exclusive member of the Yellow Tag Club with Joe and I. :no:



Speak for yourself, Amateur :wink:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> These are both really good deals. I use the small 3.0 battery and the large sized 6.0 battery exclusively.
> 
> M12 6.0 & 3.0 for $99
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...attery-Pack-2-Batteries-48-11-2460S/311321074
> ...


Good deal Hax. That size discount is usually only available when they have a buy a kit, get a tool free deal.
The way that deal works when they have it is the free tool isn't really free. They take an equal percentage discount off of the free and paid item. They are sold separately, so they can be returned separately. I bought the same M12 surge driver kit you have with a free battery late last year. Got the kit for about $135 after I returned the battery.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Scored a handful more items at Lowes that I posted on this thread earlier. I am officially set for ½"-1" knockout hole saws for a really long time :thumbup:

More Bosch hole cutters
⅞" $1.05
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000578267
1⅛" $1.11
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000578269
1⅜" $1.14
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000578271

Burndys/lugs
#2-2/0 cu $1.07
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000080273
#8-#2 cu/al $1.11
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000080297
#14 - #4 cu lay in lug $1.24
https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1000080305


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

$174.71 :vs_shocked: I hear ya big roller!!! 

I thought this thread was about steals and deals? Not breaking the bank. 

You boys need to head on over to a real store! Me and MTW's vs_smirk favorite store. Harbor Freight. :biggrin:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I believe these are the GE spa gfci disconnects @MTW scored in the other xx.03 thread at Home Depot. 

https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100567181

There appear to be 15 of them total in stock on clearance at a handful of my local stores. I haven't been in lately. Boycotting until they lay off the new world order door Nazis. 
You can't view Home Depot clearance pricing online. You, however can call your local store and use their automated system to get that info. You can tell it to check inventory and use either the SKU (649042) or Internet # (100567181) 
The two local stores I tried the automated system couldn't locate the item. I will almost guarantee you it's because the price has been reduced to my favorite 1¢ :biggrin: Now I have to make it a point to get by there.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> $174.71 :vs_shocked: I hear ya big roller!!!
> 
> I thought this thread was about steals and deals? Not breaking the bank.


Nothing at the big box stores cost me money. It all makes me money :thumbsup: I spent less money on 30+ hole saws then the replacement cost of 5 of them. The burndys and lugs will all sell for $6+ each when I need them. Rest of it was to restock the truck and for other projects.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> Nothing at the big box stores cost me money. It all makes me money :thumbsup: I spent less money on 30+ hole saws then the replacement cost of 5 of them. The burndys and lugs will all sell for $6+ each when I need them. Rest of it was to restock the truck and for other projects.


That is the key...

Material should never cost you money. Material should only make you money. 

Labor should never cost you money. Labor should only make you money.

If you are not making money on materials and labor, then you should just stop doing business and go to work for someone. Seriously, just quit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> I believe these are the GE spa gfci disconnects @*MTW* scored in the other xx.03 thread at Home Depot.
> 
> https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100567181
> 
> ...


The ones I scored were 50 amp, not 60. Still a great deal if you can get them for 1 cent. :thumbup:

As for the Bosch hole cutters, I only found 3 - 7/8" ones at one store for the $3.47 price. They were cleaned out otherwise.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> The ones I scored were 50 amp, not 60. Still a great deal if you can get them for 1 cent. :thumbup:
> 
> As for the Bosch hole cutters, I only found 3 - 7/8" ones at one store for the $3.47 price. They were cleaned out otherwise.



These are the 50a ones:
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100686230
Still $84 at most stores around me. Called around and found some for $23.03:biggrin: That one is not known for being a busy store either. Hopefully will score them next week. 
Use the number at the end of the brickseek link to call and use their automated system.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Scored a few things at HD  today. Thanks to @MTW :thumbup: More on that later when I can post lots of pictures and links.

Quite a few Bosch bits and blades seem to be on clearance at HD. Nothing that looks like a spectacular deal yet, but they will be lower soon. Few smaller auger bits are $xx.03 . Pricing won't get any lower then that.

Searching inventory without leaving the house is kind of difficult. Clearance items never show in stock in store on their website. it will show you what the current full price of the item is. Use the SKU at HD website just to get the internet number. The internet number will be listed in the description of the product. This number is also the last digits of the web URL. For example the internet number for this spade bit set is 302265586

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-D...it-Set-with-Pouch-18-Piece-DSB5018P/302265586

Use that number and your ZIP code at brickseek to find current inventory for all of the stores in your area

https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/

When you find a store that has an item you want, call that store and use their automated system. When it asks you what you want, tell it inventory. Read back either the SKU or the internet number you already got. The automated system will read back the item description, current price at that store and how many they have in stock.

Then run to buy it before myself or Peter D scoop it up first:vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So every single Bosch branded tool is being closed out? Does this include lasers? I can't believe they are getting rid of Daredevil spade bits. :furious:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> So every single Bosch branded tool is being closed out? Does this include lasers? I can't believe they are getting rid of Daredevil spade bits. :furious:


I don't think every Bosch tool is on clearance. That was just a filtered list from the store computer. After I saw the yellow tags on quite a few Bosch bits and blades, I decided to go to their computer and look. 

All of the customer facing computers in the store are free to use by the customers. I usually use the internet order one or the computers at the pro desk.

Shamelessly lifted from Garage journal:
These computers have a section for public access. Within that section there is a "price check" app. You can use the app to find clearance items/inventory at your store. Simply enter a key word in the search box (Dremel, mower, Husky, Dewalt, etc). All the results matching that key word will appear. Simply click on the filter icon on the upper left hand side, then click on the "clearance" button. The results will further filter down to all the clearance items for that keyword. 

Yes, quite a few daredevil spade bits were on clearance. Not sure if they are getting rid of them permanently. I did see a multipack of Diablo brand daredevil knockoffs on display in the front aisle.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> I think I did better than all of you. I went into Lowes a while back just because they had the Spyder hole saw set which I wanted but didn't know how much.
> 
> It was $117. So I put it into my shopping cart. And then along comes this pretty, young Filipina store clerk who asks me if I have a Lowe's credit card , of which I instantly reply " not interested". And she replies " if you sign up for a Lowes credit card, your first purchase has a discount of $120 dollars off on the first purchase". . So it was either her lovely math or maybe her lovely face that convinced me to proceed with the procedure. So not only did I walk out of the store with a brand new set of Spyder hole saws , for free.. but also I got a free piece of plastic in the mail the next week which I instantly locked up in the safe along with all the other plastic cards that I never take out of the safe.....
> 
> ...



Anything you put on that Blue card is 5% off,...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Yes, quite a few daredevil spade bits were on clearance. Not sure if they are getting rid of them permanently. I did see a multipack of Diablo brand daredevil knockoffs on display in the front aisle.


Diablo is a Bosch brand, so they are pretty much the same bit.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Scored some GE stuff yesterday @ HD







thanks to @MTW for the lead










-

Midwest Electric Products 50 Amp 240-Volt 240-Watt Non-Fuse Metallic Spa Panel Disconnect with GFI
$23.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100686230

The GE 100 Amp 20-Space 20-Circuit Main Breaker Indoor Load Center Contractor Kit
$17.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker?sku=304736527

PowerMark Gold 125 Amp 24-Space 24-Circuit Indoor Main Lug Value Kit Includes Select Circuit Breaker
$16.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100135380

PowerMark Gold 125 Amp 4-Space 8-Circuit Outdoor Single-Phase Main Lug Circuit Breaker Panel
$8.83
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100123400

PowerMark Gold 125 Amp 4-Space 8-Circuit Single-Phase Indoor Main Lug Circuit Breaker Panel
$5.53
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100191487

PowerMark Gold 125 Amp 8-Space 16-Circuit Indoor Main Lug Circuit Breaker Panel
$8.73
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=202046231

PowerMark Gold 70 Amp 2-Space 4-Circuit Outdoor Single-Phase Main Lug Circuit Breaker Panel
$7.93
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=100201548


3M 3/4 in. x 60 ft. Economy Vinyl Electrical Tape, Black 
$0.43
Can't get brickseek or HD link. This is the same in a 100 pack
https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-3-4-...-Tape-Black-Case-of-100-1400-3-4x60/309483363


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice. :thumbup: I cleaned out my local store when I first posted the thread. The next two closer stores are still only marked down 25% as of now but I have been checking when I'm in the area, but haven't been going much lately because of the masks and waiting in line.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Nice. :thumbup: I cleaned out my local store when I first posted the thread. The next two closer stores are still only marked down 25% as of now but I have been checking when I'm in the area, but haven't been going much lately because of the masks and waiting in line.


You now have the sku and internet numbers of at least all the stuff I found. If there is something in particular you want for $xx.03, Call your local stores. You don't have to speak to a person. Their auto attendant picks up. It works any hour of the day. 

When it asks what you need, say "check inventory". Read off either the internet number or sku. The auto attendant will read back a brief description of the product. It then will tell you the current price and inventory of that particular store.

That is how I found the spa discos. Brickseek to find current inventory and clearance status. Call to verify inventory and get price. They are currently $84 at all the stores local to me. I had a job in Danvers Monday, so I checked those 2 stores with brickseek and called before. 

All of the last pics were from the Danvers east store behind the Liberty Tree Mall. Most was on a clearance shelf in the center of the store. The tape was where it belonged.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Just scored 3 GE/Midwest 30 amp generator inlets for $17.03 a piece. Got a few GE GFCI breakers for $17.03 as well. :thumbup: 

There was other GE stuff for similar markdown sitting there but I left it this time. They also had a big pile of Lithonia LED strip lights for 75% off too (a 4 footer double strip for $12.03), but I passed on those too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is hereby the _Joe and Peter slap each other on the ass for scoring great yard sale material_ thread.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> This thread is hereby the _Joe and Peter slap each other on the ass for scoring great yard sale material_ thread.


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

JoeSparky said:


> Scored some GE stuff yesterday @ HD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, when I saw the roll of jap wrap tape I threw up in my mouth. That junk is about the same as Warrior wrap. It would have to be free for me to take that garbage.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> Man, when I saw the roll of jap wrap tape I threw up in my mouth. That junk is about the same as Warrior wrap. It would have to be free for me to take that garbage.


Less then 1/2 the price of temflex from the SH. Only needs to stick for 5 minutes until the wire is fished in


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This thread is hereby the _Joe and Peter slap each other on the ass for scoring great yard sale material_ thread.



If you keep that up, I will never slap you on the ass ever again for the next 3 hours:devil3:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This thread is hereby the _Joe and Peter slap each other on the ass for scoring great yard sale material_ thread.



Also, in a year or two, we will hear Peter saying how he has so much junk and needs to get rid of it!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Just scored 3 GE/Midwest 30 amp generator inlets for $17.03 a piece. Got a few GE GFCI breakers for $17.03 as well. :thumbup:
> 
> There was other GE stuff for similar markdown sitting there but I left it this time. They also had a big pile of Lithonia LED strip lights for 75% off too (a 4 footer double strip for $12.03), but I passed on those too.



Damned good deal on the inlets. Those things are fcuking huge though. Used one in a jam after a storm when everyone was looking for generator hookups and materials were in short supply. Never again. I'd rather use a PB30. 

I use those type LED strips all of the time. 2' & 4' singles in resi closets and 4' & 8' doubles in basements and laundry closets. I just checked and they are all 75% off and quite a few in stock in my area. I may even get enough 8' to replace all of the t12 fixtures in my basement.

Lithonia Lighting 4 ft. 25-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$8.83
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263607


Lithonia Lighting 4 ft. 50-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$12.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263608


Lithonia Lighting 2 ft. 25-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$8.83
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263605


Lithonia Lighting 2 ft. 12-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$5.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263604


Lithonia Lighting 8 ft. 73-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$23.03
https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263606


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Damned good deal on the inlets. Those things are fcuking huge though. Used one in a jam after a storm when everyone was looking for generator hookups and materials were in short supply. Never again. I'd rather use a PB30.


I can't stand the PB-30's. I like the GE because there's plenty of wiring space, and it's an in-use cover for the cord. The PB-30's are an absolute nightmare with 10/3 romex. I prefer to pipe into them directly and use stranded wire, if at all possible. Usually it isn't. 

If the PB30 was only an inch or two deeper, it would be much easier to install.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Also, in a year or two, we will hear Peter saying how he has so much junk and needs to get rid of it!


You're right, generator inlets, panels and breakers are junk. 

We aren't talking T12 ballasts and lamps, metal halide lamps, ivory devices and beige Wiremold here. :no:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Any deal I find on something I'm most likely going to sell and turn a profit on within a year, I am all over it, as long as I have room to store it. 
I scored a bunch of NuTone quiet LED fan lights last year for $25ish each. Been selling them for $150 each.
Got a TON of Leviton TR white GFCI receptacles right around the new year. My cost on those was just under $3 each. I sell them for $23 each.
Just sold one of the spa panels I picked up the other day for $17.03 for $130.
Sometimes this clearance stuff is just junk. Most of the deals I find are a big box stores getting rid of one particular particular brand product because they signed an exclusive agreement to sell another. The Lithonia strips I just posted are probably because they switched to Metalux. Nothing wrong with them. I have a few installed in my own closets. I was buying the 2 footers in MA HD with the Mass save instant rebate for about $10. Five bucks, and no sales tax is even better :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Many years ago I jumped on a sale of 30A inlets for like $25. I couldn't wait to get rid of them. I would never buy them for that price again. The Reliance PB30's are much better and well worth the $45-50.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> If the PB30 was only an inch or two deeper, it would be much easier to install.


Generac 6346 when you run out of the cheap inlets. They look almost exactly like a pb30, but a little deeper.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

JoeSparky;5344098
Lithonia Lighting 8 ft. 73-Watt White Integrated LED Strip Light
$23.03
[URL said:


> https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300263606[/URL]



Just scored 2 of these for a job I priced using my supply house cost of 115. :biggrin:



Joe, I owe you a :drink:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Milwaukee M12 Kits at Home Depot. Buy a kit, get a battery free. This promo is going on until 8/2/20. Not a bad by itself, but here's how you make it even better. Every time Home Depot has a buy X tool, get Y tool free this deal works as long as they are not sold to you as a package deal (they do this sometimes online with the BOGO promos)

They do not really give you the 2nd item "free" They sell you both the original item and the free item with an equal percentage off. The total price you pay is the cost of the original item though.

The way this works to your advantage is you can return either the kit or the battery and keep the discount on the remaining item. Below is the list and how the math works out on all of it:


M12 3/8" Drill/Driver kit
or
M12 Hackzall Kit
$85.79 - 33.495% off

2.0 Battery
$43.21 - 33.495% off
----
M12 Scope Kit
$178.39 - 22.1 % off

2.0 Battery
$50.61 - 22.1 % off
----
M12 Fuel Hackzall kit
$107.53 - 39.932 % off

6.0 Battery
$71.48 - 39.932 % off 
-----
M12 Fuel Drill/Impact kit
or
M12 Fuel Surge driver kit
124.53 - 37.42 % off

6.0 Battery
$74.47 - 37.42 % off


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish they would do that with M18. The only tool I have my eye on now is the M18 Fuel Hackzall. Not sure if I want to drop the hammer on the M12 one even though I am committed to the M12 platform and have been ever since I bought the original M12 Fuel impact.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

FYI @MTW and anyone else interested. All the GE stuff listed before if it was $XX.03 at your store before, it is now $0.01 :thumbup: Don't walk, Run to your HD to scoop it up before MET cleans it off the shelves. 

Just left the Methuen store. Few panels left, but rest of stuff was gone. They had a (2) 12/22 100 mcb and (4) 32/32 100 mcb panels in the overheads. Worth 6 cents all day long :biggrin: Nothing I can sell anytime soon, so they are still there. If you don't see it, check the overhead shelves. Don't tell the employee who is dragging them down for you that they are a penny. *Use the self checkout!!!!!!!* Some employees will refuse to sell if it is a penny.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

MTW said:


> I wish they would do that with M18. The only tool I have my eye on now is the M18 Fuel Hackzall. Not sure if I want to drop the hammer on the M12 one even though I am committed to the M12 platform and have been ever since I bought the original M12 Fuel impact.



I got a M12 FUEL impact a few months ago. So awesome!! Love it. Great, light and powerful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Well @MTW ......
I take back what I said about GE generator inlets. I love them:biggrin: 
I can neither confirm nor deny the unauthorized use of an orange staircase was involved in this acquisition :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Well @*MTW* ......
> I take back what I said about GE generator inlets. I love them:biggrin:
> I can neither confirm nor deny the unauthorized use of an orange staircase was involved in this acquisition :whistling2:


No penny specials here, it was all still 75% off.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

On my second m12 impact. Used more than any other cordless tool in the arsenal.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> No penny specials here, it was all still 75% off.


I bet they are a penny. All of the GE stuff in the MA stores around pennied out last week. Call your local store and use the automated system to check. The SKU is 738207. If it gives a price of $xx.03 then it's still 75% off. If it says it can't find a match, then whatever you can find is a penny : thumbup:
I just called one store in the 413 area code and that's what I got.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, Peter.....
How many Lincolns did you spend? :vs_OMG:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Well, Peter.....
> How many Lincolns did you spend? :vs_OMG:


Total bust. :furious:

Everything was still 75% off, so I bought the stuff anyway.  I have 2 of the generator inlets spoken for already.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Total bust. :furious:
> 
> Everything was still 75% off, so I bought the stuff anyway.  I have 2 of the generator inlets spoken for already.


Still a great deal. I don't like them, but for a penny, they are my new favorite:biggrin: You still make 50 bucks each on them plus your markup.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Still a great deal. I don't like them, but for a penny, they are my new favorite:biggrin: You still make 50 bucks each on them plus your markup.


I won't say no to 75% off. 

Like I said, I actually like the Midwest inlets, I actually wish they weren't getting rid of them. They are big but they don't look any worse than a meter socket or a.c. disconnect.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Dammit! :vs_mad: Walked in the HD today 15 minutes too late. Someone was dragging a pallet of penny items out back when I got there. They were a handful of those Lithonia LED strips on it:sad:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

*TOOL SNOBS NEED NOT APPLY:vs_mad:
*Details for similar m18 promo coming soon :thumbup:
Ryobi deal runs till 8/2/20

Ryobi days at Home Depot. Buy *THIS *RYOBI 18-Volt ONE+ Lithium-Ion High Capacity 4.0 Ah Battery (2-Pack) Starter Kit with Charger and Bag

Get just about any ONE+ bare tool, battery or charger they sell for under $80 for free. Yes, I know it is not really free. When you add the battery kit and a qualifying tool to your cart, their system will calculate an equal percentage discount between the battery kit and the "free" item. 
Example:

Battery kit 
$99 - 44% = $55.06
Hybrid 20-Watt LED Work Light
$79 - 44% = $43.94
Total = $99.00 

This and most "free" tool promotions at HD are calculated the same way. The free and paid items are discounted equally. 
Here's how to sweeten the deal:


Select the item you want to keep for in store pickup
Select the item you don't want to keep for ship to home
Place your order
Immediately go into your orders or your confirmation e-mail and you should be able to cancel the ship to home item

Keep the discount on the item you are picking up
In the above example, I would get the light for $43.94 and not have to buy the battery kit

If you have to do all pickup or all ship or you can't cancel just one, no big deal. Just return the item you didn't want with receipt or credit card within 90 days to the store and keep the discount on the other item.
This deal works in store too. Buy both at checkout and return the one you don't want. Tool selection is better online though


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

The ryobi nailers are awesome. Saw a review comparing to a Milwaukee and ryobi came out on top for performance.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

frq3efeq said:


> Pro's don't use Ryobi, only homeowners. Handymen use Bosch and Makita. Pro's use Milwaukee.


I fully agree.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

frq3efeq said:


> Pro's don't use Ryobi, only homeowners. Handymen use Bosch and Makita. Pro's use Milwaukee.


A pro uses whatever they like to do a task, a snob or a poser has to have a specific brand.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

frq3efeq said:


> Because it's common sense, Ryobi is for homeowners. It's like saying that the sky is blue, water is wet, and the Earth is flat. All solid facts.


Right. It's also like saying that fornication and buggery are sins. Solid facts.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> I fully agree.


I don't.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

frq3efeq said:


> Pro's don't use Ryobi, only homeowners. Handymen use Bosch and Makita. Pro's use Milwaukee.


And banned members like Hacky use throw away user names


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

frq3efeq said:


> In real life this just isn't true.
> 
> Sure, a super pro can pull up to a job in an El Camino and use his hardware store no-name brand tools, but most people will think he is a hack. Image is a big part of business.


Ryobi, Hitachi, Ridgid, Craftsman are name brands Milwaukee shill.
Checks that cash are the real business.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

frq3efeq said:


> They are homeowner brands. A pro wouldn't be caught dead using them.


You must work for tool snobs. Never have I had a customer refuse to pay me or reduce the check amount because they didn't approve of the brand of tool I use.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

frq3efeq said:


> I bet they all laughed and called you gay afterwards.


Only mean suspended members here call me gay. Everybody else is an adult and knows better.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

frq3efeq said:


> They are homeowner brands. A pro wouldn't be caught dead using them.


I’m a Pro and I’m not dead.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice avatar Hacky Joe :thumbup:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Nice avatar Hacky Joe :thumbup:


Somebody had to do it:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Milwaukee is a formerly high quality American brand, now medium quality Chinese brand, and Ryobi is a formerly high quality Japanese brand, now medium quality Chinese brand. 

If you think an offset calculation is how much the markup is on $1.86, you might as well carry which ever one matches your shirt. Don't worry about your customers thinking you're some kind of master craftsman pro, because that ship has sailed.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

splatz said:


> Milwaukee is a formerly high quality American brand, now medium quality Chinese brand, and Ryobi is a formerly high quality Japanese brand, now medium quality Chinese brand.


Milwaukee is a Chinese tool company owned and manufactured by Techtronic Industries
Ryobi is a Chinese tool company owned and manufactured by Techtronic Industries 

https://www.ttigroup.com/our-business/brands/


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Hacky is going to have to learn to speak with a different voice when he uses a burner account to post. I went to visit dad for a couple hours and looks like I missed some drama.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> Hacky is going to have to learn to speak with a different voice when he uses a burner account to post. I went to visit dad for a couple hours and looks like I missed some drama.


I am pretty sure Hax created more than 1 account today. Only 1 was banned.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Back to the topic of this thread

Google home mini charcoal $13.03 
Clearance price at Home Depot
Cheapest cash out the door price you will find on this right now. 
Great to control all the smart devices you may have in your home

https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=303335623

In store clearance pricing does not show up online. The above brickseek link should be accurate for inventory.
To verify inventory and check the price in your local store:

Call your local HD store
Auto attendant will pick up and ask what it can help you with
Say 'inventory"
It will ask for the SKU or Internet number of the item. 
Say " 303335623 "
It will read back a description of the item, inventory and current price


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Milwaukee is a Chinese tool company owned and manufactured by Techtronic Industries
> Ryobi is a Chinese tool company owned and manufactured by Techtronic Industries
> 
> https://www.ttigroup.com/our-business/brands/


 VW and Porsche are owned by the same company, no one in their right mind would ever compare them. "_Why would someone want a 911 Turbo when you can get a Golf for $20K on the Home Depot clearance rack?_"



splatz said:


> Milwaukee is a formerly high quality American brand, now medium quality Chinese brand, and Ryobi is a formerly high quality Japanese brand, now medium quality Chinese brand.
> 
> If you think an offset calculation is how much the markup is on $1.86, you might as well carry which ever one matches your shirt. Don't worry about your customers thinking you're some kind of master craftsman pro, because that ship has sailed.
> 
> View attachment 144912


Here's the thing, you can search every waking hour for the rest of your life and not find a single customer that would even notice an offset connector being used in an electrical installation, let alone think lower of him.

On the flip side, by the end of today you can easily find 10 people who will outright say that it's odd to see a so-called professional using Ryobi tools.

You know that, you know it's true. It might go against what you feel, but it's true nonetheless. There is no reason to bring up offset connectors when the end result does the opposite of what you wanted.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> VW and Porsche are owned by the same company, no one in their right mind would ever compare them.


 Porsche Cayenne : VW Touareg :: Milwaukee : Ryobi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Elite electricians use Bosch and bend their own offsets.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Porsche Cayenne : VW Touareg :: Milwaukee : Ryobi


Bologna.

911 Turbo S - Milwaukee

Beetle - Ryobi


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Elite electricians use Bosch and bend their own offsets.


Bosch is 50 steps ahead of Ryobi. A normal person wouldn't offer to let you use his Dewalt tools if he saw you using Bosch, like he would if he saw you using Ryobi.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Bologna.
> 
> 911 Turbo S - Milwaukee
> 
> Beetle - Ryobi



halex offset : custom offset :: ragu : homemade spaghetti sauce


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> halex offset : custom offset :: ragu : homemade spaghetti sauce


I’m dropping truth bombs, you’re just being silly.

A normal person knows the difference between homemade tomato sauce and stuff out of a jar. 
A normal person knows the difference between Ryobi and good professional level cordless tools.
A normal person has no idea what an offset connector is, not would they care, not in a million years. 

Next?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I own a ton of Ryobi. It all for the most part gets the job done and makes me lots of money. Below is the list of Ryobi cordless tools that I own. Add up the cost of buying all that in red and let me know what it cost to be a tool snob.


Drill
Impact driver
Rotary hammer
Reciprocating saw
Circular saw
Band saw
Rotary saw
Multi tool
Grinder
LED Flashlight
LED lantern
20w LED flood light
Bluetooth radio
Tool box shop vac
Weed wacker
Miter box
4 chargers
A ton of batteries - 4 4.0, 1 2.6 and quite a few 1.5

I also have spares of some of these tools


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> I own a ton of Ryobi. It all for the most part gets the job done and makes me lots of money. Below is the list of Ryobi cordless tools that I own. Add up the cost of buying all that in red and let me know what it cost to be a tool snob.
> 
> 
> Drill
> ...


You’re the guy who wears Wrangler jeans to church.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> I own a ton of Ryobi. It all for the most part gets the job done and makes me lots of money. Below is the list of Ryobi cordless tools that I own. Add up the cost of buying all that in red and let me know what it cost to be a tool snob.
> 
> 
> Drill
> ...


I'd carry spares for all of them if I owned Ryobi.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> You’re the guy who wears Wrangler jeans to church.


pants:god::tool-brand:homeowner


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> pants:god::tool-brand:homeowner


Hax







splatz


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> A normal person knows the difference between Ryobi and good professional level cordless tools.


I assume your customers have escorted you to the door and threw your junk homeowner grade tools out behind you when you get out the harbor freight hydraulic knockout set. 
Sounds to me like your customers are snobs and @ssholes:surprise:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don’t have a Harbor Freight KO. I don’t have any Harbor freight tools at the moment. I was thinking of buying an angle grinder because I only need it once a year or so.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> I don’t have a Harbor Freight KO. I don’t have any Harbor freight tools at the moment. I was thinking of buying an angle grinder because I only need it once a year or so.


If you show up at a customer’s house with a Drillmaster grinder, they should bounce you. If you are a true professional, you should man up and get one of your precious Milwaukee grinders.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I don’t have a Harbor Freight KO. I don’t have any Harbor freight tools at the moment. I was thinking of buying an angle grinder because I only need it once a year or so.


 
A normal person knows the difference between a harbor freight drillmaster grinder and a good professional level Milwaukee grinder
I'd definitely spend the extra $160 on the Milwaukee. Never know when your tool snob customers are going to toss your @ss out the door over it :no::no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> If you show up at a customer’s house with a Drillmaster grinder, they should bounce you. If you are a true professional, you should man up and get one of your precious Milwaukee grinders.


That’s not true. No one would notice the brand of grinder that I use once a year to cut open a meter.

It’s not like using well-known homeowner-level tools daily. 

I still maintain that while Ryobi is considered homeowner-level tools, most homeowners actually have better tools themselves.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> A normal person knows the difference between a harbor freight drillmaster grinder and a good professional level Milwaukee grinder


 No, they don’t. Blatantly lying will get you nowhere.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

hackwork said:


> i'm not a tool snob when it's convenient. No one would notice the brand of grinder that i use once a year to cut open a meter.
> I still maintain that while ryobi is considered homeowner-level tools, i am a tool snob and i have to keep up that image by buying more chi-com milwaukee tools to make myself look superior


ftfy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Elite electricians use Bosch and bend their own offsets.



I used Bosch 12v when they first came out and switched to Milwaukee M12 when they came out.

Point being if you are an Electrician and want to stay with one battery brand/style Milwaukee is the way to go for the broadest selection of tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> I own a ton of Ryobi. It all for the most part gets the job done and makes me lots of money. Below is the list of Ryobi cordless tools that I own. Add up the cost of buying all that in red and let me know what it cost to be a tool snob.
> 
> 
> Drill
> ...



I have the Ryobi mitre box, laminate trimmer, and chain saw....all the stuff I know enough in advance I'll be using to charge a few batteries ahead of time.

I agree they are cost effective but for my use as it's all around my house and properties they fit the need where Milwaukee would not be if they made similar tools.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> That’s not true. No one would notice the brand of grinder that I use once a year to cut open a meter.
> 
> It’s not like using well-known homeowner-level tools daily.
> 
> I still maintain that while Ryobi is considered homeowner-level tools, most homeowners actually have better tools themselves.


I don’t feel like arguing with someone who doesn’t have an avatar, just not worth my time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You’re the guy who wears Wrangler jeans to church.


 I wear Wrangler jeans to church!!!

What the hell is that supposed to mean?

Would Carhartt jeans be more Christian?

Are Levis satanic?

Do explain!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> I don’t feel like arguing with someone who doesn’t have an avatar, just not worth my time.


That was the smartest thing you said all year. You have no argument. Using a full set of bright green Ryobi tools that are universally known as homeowner tools each day is in no way comparable to using a single completely unknown brand of tool for a few minutes per year.

The only thing smarter than bowing out of this would have been to not engage in such a ridiculous premise in the first place. But I like you, so I am going to forgive you without you even asking.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> That was the smartest thing you said all year. You have no argument. Using a full set of bright green Ryobi tools that are universally known as homeowner tools each day is in no way comparable to using a single completely unknown brand of tool for a few minutes per year.
> 
> The only thing smarter than bowing out of this would have been to not engage in such a ridiculous premise in the first place. But I like you, so I am going to forgive you without you even asking.


I see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> A normal person knows the difference between a harbor freight drillmaster grinder and a good professional level Milwaukee grinder


Absolutely not true.

I've had a $10 HF angle grinder for years, anyone that's asked has asked if it's Makita or Bosch.

I also have several Milwaukee and a Makita but I like the cheap HF and don't care of it's lost or damaged.



HackWork said:


> That’s not true. No one would notice the brand of grinder that I use once a year to cut open a meter.
> 
> *Gospel truth!*
> 
> ...


I concur! 

Most HOs seem to have DeWalt.

When I see a pro working with Ryobi I figure they just started out, are severely divorced, or just got replacements real fast after being ripped off and are waiting for insurance money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don’t have a Harbor Freight KO. I don’t have any Harbor freight tools at the moment. I was thinking of buying an angle grinder because I only need it once a year or so.




Buy one! You won't regret it, ever!

Got mine on sale for like $10 and I haven't been able to kill it yet.

I have several of their impact socket sets that I picked up to not care about breaking or losing and neither happened yet, years later.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's funny but I have a Metabo* 18V drill-driver and since other than their grinders nobody uses Metabo around here, people think it's a drillmaster, the colors are similar. 



*The Metabo drill-driver I have is from before the Metabo-Hitachi merge. It's better than the Milwaukee M18 but that's not saying much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> It's funny but I have a Metabo* 18V drill-driver and since other than their grinders nobody uses Metabo around here, people think it's a drillmaster, the colors are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Metabo drill-driver I have is from before the Metabo-Hitachi merge. It's better than the Milwaukee M18 but that's not saying much.



I've worked for contractors with Metabo corded hammer drills and found them very good quality.

Makita 18v impact was my favorite for many years but I replaced it with an M18 and find it just as good.

What makes you say the Metabo is better than M18?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I would get the Ryobi grinder, Hax. The green would match your scales well:smile: Where is swampy the alligator anyways? 
A former member here "Hackster" loaned him out to me for a couple days for a little bit of fun :brows: It is true. People without avatars have no soul:devil3:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've worked for contractors with Metabo corded hammer drills and found them very good quality.
> 
> Makita 18v impact was my favorite for many years but I replaced it with an M18 and find it just as good.
> 
> What makes you say the Metabo is better than M18?



The trigger on the Milwaukee isn't quite right, doesn't make contact 100% of the time, ok with a wiggle or re-trigger. The Metabo chuck is better, the Milwaukee chuck sucks. The Metabo's hammer drills small holes in masonry better (say 1/4" holes for anchors). The Metabo charger has a fan built in, which can't hurt and might help battery life. The Milwaukee had to go back for replacement in about six months of light use. Their customer service was brutal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The trigger on the Milwaukee isn't quite right, doesn't make contact 100% of the time, ok with a wiggle or re-trigger. The Metabo chuck is better, the Milwaukee chuck sucks. The Metabo's hammer drills small holes in masonry better (say 1/4" holes for anchors). The Metabo charger has a fan built in, which can't hurt and might help battery life. The Milwaukee had to go back for replacement in about six months of light use. Their customer service was brutal.


I forgot about all the people that have had issues with the Milwaukee chuck.

Haven't had to use customer service yet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> I would get the Ryobi grinder, Hax.


If a customer saw the Harbor Freight grinder, they wouldn't know what it was. They would think it was one of those odd premium brands like Metabo, Festool, Fein, etc. 

But if they saw the Ryobi, they would think I was a Home Depot sideworking hack. They would ask me where my Ford Escort is parked. Even my devilish good looks wouldn't be able to get me out of that one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I forgot about all the people that have had issues with the Milwaukee chuck.
> 
> Haven't had to use customer service yet.


Personally, I don't think Milwaukee is any better than Bosch, Makita, or Dewalt. I think they are all the same level, just offer different tools, and I like Milwaukee's offerings the best.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a Milwaukee circ saw that has only seen home use that has a dysfunctional trigger and the first generation fuel drill that also doesn't work every time the trigger is pulled. 

This wouldn't be a problem with ryobi because I would have already replaced them with new ones.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Personally, I don't think Milwaukee is any better than Bosch, Makita, or Dewalt. I think they are all the same level, just offer different tools, and I like Milwaukee's offerings the best.



I agree to an extent, I've just never had any issues with my Milwaukee stuff.

I also don't feel DeWalt is at the same level of quality as many other brands just from my own experience with all I've had. 

I have some tools that I like that aren't Milwaukee because I like the tool for other reasons, such as the DeWalt 18v sheetmetal shear.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Milwaukee has a great deal for training Centers. Buy one get one free. That brings the price lower than if I just bought Ryobi.

They also will trade any tool for the training Center for one of theirs free. I traded some old Ryobi drills (that would no longer charge) for brand new Milwaukee ones. 

We had a baseball tournament last year where they set up a booth with all kinds of free stuff. If you brought your tape measure to the booth and smashed it at the pitching cage, they would give you a brand new one of theirs. I brought a whole box of Mickey Mouse tape measures and they gave me a box of new Milwaukee’s.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Our lab at the college is filled with Milwaukee tools. Ideal seems to supply most of the materials and all the "apprentice pouches" for the post secondary program.

We purchase wire and conduit as needed, but the college get huge educational discounts. I wanted to get an AB PLC for my level 3 class to make some projects on at home, college cost was about 10% of what I pay with my EC discount.

Even though they knew I was buying it for the college, they would not sell to me, I had to purchase through the college.

Cheers
John


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBu...ickid=QuHVXkV5hxyJU-DwUx0Mo38wUkiyugX5RTTf1A0


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Last week I got a Brady lock out kit for a penny and a 60 amp GFCI spa disconnect for a penny. :thumbup:


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MTW said:


> Last week I got a Brady lock out kit for a penny and a 60 amp GFCI spa disconnect for a penny.


You're lucky to have your hands on a spa pack these days. I need one for next Tuesday and the supply house and HD are both out. The supplier got their Midwest order today and the spa packs are backordered. Seems like everyone decided they needed one this spring.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Forge Boyz said:


> You're lucky to have your hands on a spa pack these days. I need one for next Tuesday and the supply house and HD are both out. The supplier got their Midwest order today and the spa packs are backordered. Seems like everyone decided they needed one this spring.


What amperage? There's a Square D Homeline one on the shelf here at HD for $84, 50 amp. If you're in need, you can pay more and make your own with a 2 circuit WP panel and separate GFCI breaker. My supplier carries BR 2 pole GFCI's for around $65 and another $40 for the panel.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MTW said:


> What amperage? There's a Square D Homeline one on the shelf here at HD for $84, 50 amp. If you're in need, you can pay more and make your own with a 2 circuit WP panel and separate GFCI breaker. My supplier carries BR 2 pole GFCI's for around $65 and another $40 for the panel.


I need a 60. And I also was planning to use the Midwest 4 space one and tap a receptacle circuit off of it. And the gfci breakers cost me more than the spa pack does. I quoted the job having no idea it would be an issue getting the disconnect.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Lithonia 66w 4000k LED flood light. Perfect replacement for an old 500w halogen flood.I've used this model for years with great results. Usually pay around $70 for them. 

$34.24 Amazon Prime
Damned good price for a name brand led flood of this size

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DR9SZZW

This one is the yoke mount model. I prefer it to the knuckle mount. The knuckles in this style light tend to be a weak point. If you prefer a knuckle mount, they have a similar one in a 5000k model for $34.85:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DR9V5JG


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> Lithonia 66w 4000k LED flood light. Perfect replacement for an old 500w halogen flood.I've used this model for years with great results. Usually pay around $70 for them.
> 
> $34.24 Amazon Prime
> Damned good price for a name brand led flood of this size
> ...


Thanks, I actually need one of these right now for my house. I bought some cheap 2 pack (off brand) and one is burned out already after 6 months.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

All of the GE stuff that Peter and myself posted a few pages back is gone from MA HD stores. It just hit $XX.03 in NH Home Depot stores. 

Hurry if you are interested. $xx.03 is as low as Home Depot will mark anything down before they are supposed to pull it off of the shelves and donate or dispose of it. 

Whatever doesn't sell at this price in the next month or so will be marked down to a penny. Their merchandise execution team (MET) is supposed to find all of these items before you do and dispose of them. 

MET is the department of Home Depot in charge of stocking the shelves and setting up displays. They're the folks you see in the store wearing Orange Polo shirts. If you ever see a cart near one of them with some dusty merchandise in it, it's most likely a penny. Grab what you want from it and run to the self-checkout. If you get it to the register before they get it to the dumpster, it's yours for a penny :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The penny stuff all goes to clearance houses now which ends up on ebay and online auction sites. There are companies that buy the returns and clearance stuff from amazon, walmart, HD, Lowes etc by the trailer load and resell it. Karensbarn is one such place, used to be able to bid on decent lots on ebay but not so much anymore.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Stolen From Slickdeals

Home Depot offers *20% Off Klein Tools* when you apply promo code *GOTYOURBACK* during checkout. Shipping is free on orders $45+ or free instore pickup. No expiration date given

Not my cup of tea. Klown 
But someone here may find this useful


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Stolen From Slickdeals
> 
> Home Depot offers *20% Off Klein Tools* when you apply promo code *GOTYOURBACK* during checkout. Shipping is free on orders $45+ or free instore pickup. No expiration date given
> 
> ...


Awesome, I'll have to go stock up. :no::no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did you grab any of that GE stuff?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Did you grab any of that GE stuff?


Not until it hits a penny. Already got some when the MA stores cleared them out. I may put some on double secret layaway though :whistling2:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> Awesome, I'll have to go stock up. :no::no:


You shake your head and I thought the same. Then I went to my amazon wish list and saw some of the canvas bags I've been waiting to order. Homedepot.com's pricing is the same as amazon but with the coupon is another 20%. Got these bags I've been waiting on for $61.60 after taxes.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Woot has some Wiha linesmans and cutters. I'm tempted then realize I probably have a spare set still in the package somewhere. 



https://tools.woot.com/plus/wiha-tools-cutters-and-pliers?ref=w_cnt_cdet_tool_dly_wobtn


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Arlington grounding bridge for 1/2" PVC. I prefer the Madison one, but for $5.33, I'll take it :thumbsup:
Store SKU is 317784 if you want to call and check inventory at your local HD


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Awesome, I'll have to go stock up. :no::no:


I bought a Klein 8 inch tote with the discount.

I’m trying it out, this is the first time I’ve cheated on my service tray in a long time. But the service tray is a bit awkward when also carrying a ladder or other material through a house, especially with stairs. Having a strap on the tote will make that much easier, as well as the smaller size.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I bought a Klein 8 inch tote with the discount.
> 
> I’m trying it out, this is the first time I’ve cheated on my service tray in a long time. But the service tray is a bit awkward when also carrying a ladder or other material through a house, especially with stairs. Having a strap on the tote will make that much easier, as well as the smaller size.


Don't quote my posts ever again. :no::no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Arlington grounding bridge for 1/2" PVC. I prefer the Madison one, but for $5.33, I'll take it :thumbsup:
> Store SKU is 317784 if you want to call and check inventory at your local HD


I haven't seen those in the store lately, I think my region  got rid of them already.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Don't quote my posts ever again. :no::no:


:surprise:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Any Mass guys (or girls :no who are interested. There are 4 GE 32 space 100a?? main breaker panels in the upper shelves at the Methuen HD store. These should ring a penny each.

I thought I got a picture with the SKU earlier, but I didn't. I did call from the aisle, and the automated system told me they had none in stock and were online only. When something is removed from store inventory, it usually rings as a penny.


----------



## mjbasford (Oct 2, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I bought a Klein 8 inch tote with the discount.
> 
> Iâ€™️m trying it out, this is the first time Iâ€™️ve cheated on my service tray in a long time. But the service tray is a bit awkward when also carrying a ladder or other material through a house, especially with stairs. Having a strap on the tote will make that much easier, as well as the smaller size.


If you make it work, you better show some pictures.

Also, the penny stuff at home Depot is an error, so buy fast. The system marks it to 1, as they tell MET to remove it. You can only find it during that transition, and they won't honor it if you call it out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Any Mass guys (or girls :no who are interested. There are 4 GE 32 space 100a?? main breaker panels in the upper shelves at the Methuen HD store. These should ring a penny each.
> 
> I thought I got a picture with the SKU earlier, but I didn't. I did call from the aisle, and the automated system told me they had none in stock and were online only. When something is removed from store inventory, it usually rings as a penny.


I'm driving up there as we speak. :no:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

mjbasford said:


> Also, the penny stuff at home Depot is an error, so buy fast. The system marks it to 1, as they tell MET to remove it. You can only find it during that transition, and they won't honor it if you call it out.


The store will sell it to you for a penny if you get it before MET does. If you want to avoid the argument with an employee, bring it to self checkout. There are practically no human cashiers there now anyways.
Off the top of my head, I have bought 4 GE generator inlets, a tow behind dump cart for my riding lawn mower, and half a dozen wyze cameras this year, all for a penny. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I'm driving up there as we speak. :no:


Well, stop through New Hampshire on the way by. Tall Deval won't let you order a beer with me in MA. :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mjbasford said:


> If you make it work, you better show some pictures.


I did make it work, all of my stuff fit in it just fine.

The problem is that it will never be as good as a service tray that has extra space for the material or extra tools that I want to take into each job. 

Also it's not as easy to just throw (literally) tools into it when quickly moving from one work area to another (such as sliding down the counter to the next outlet, etc.). And it's not something that I would throw all the little garbage into like I would with the tray.

So it's a tradeoff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'm driving up there as we speak. :no:


You want to meet up for a beer and buggery?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You want to meet up for a beer and buggery?


I'll have a beer or 3 with Peter :drink::drink::drink: 
I'll save the buggery for you :brows::brows:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You want to meet up for a beer and buggery?


No, I have no interest in meeting you. :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> No, I have no interest in meeting you. :no:


That's not true. :sad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That's not true. :sad:


It's absolutely true.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> It's absolutely true.


:no::no:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> :no::no:


He would meet with me and discuss conspiracy facts and the communist infiltration of all aspects of society.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> He would meet with me and discuss conspiracy facts and the communist infiltration of all aspects of society.



:yes::yes::thumbup:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> :yes::yes::thumbup:




:vs_wave::vs_wave:

Hi Petey!

:vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> :vs_wave::vs_wave:
> 
> Hi Petey!
> 
> :vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:


Hi Hacky Joe :vs_wave:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi my two least favorite people.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Hi Hacky Joe :vs_wave:



Hi Harry305E

:vs_wave: :vs_wave:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Hi my two least favorite people.


Oh, I see.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Hi Harry305E
> 
> :vs_wave: :vs_wave:


Hi Not Gay Mxslick :vs_wave:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Oh, I see.


Are you having this back-and-forth “Hi” conversation in private with Joe like you are with me?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Are you having this back-and-forth “Hi” conversation in private with Joe like you are with me?


Hi Chicken Steve


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Hi Chicken Steve


So this is what it looks like when a man cracks?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> So this is what it looks like when a man cracks?


It's what it looks like to get me to 12,500 points so I can get two gift cards.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> It's what it looks like to get me to 12,500 points so I can get two gift cards.


I demand some of your points


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Points


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Are you having this back-and-forth “Hi” conversation in private with Joe like you are with me?


He doesn't send nude alligator pics back, though:vs_OMG:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I demand some of your points


:no::no:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...97543a4e4378d8700INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

$33.78
Knipex Linesman 9.5" - I have two pairs of the model with the fish tape puller and crimper. Came broken in out of the box.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I demand some of your points


Hi Hacky


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> Hi Hacky


Don't be rood MTW!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Don't be rood MTW!


I hope he never comes back. :thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

MTW said:


> I hope he never comes back. :thumbup:


Peter, Peter, Peter.....:sad:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Bosch 6 pc Spade Bits $2.83 YMMV 



https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=203274578


Home Depot has them on closeout. I'm sure our resident Meanie @MTW will be by in a second to tell us more.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Bosch 6 pc Spade Bits $2.83 YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long gone here, they put it on the clearance end cap and it all went long before it went to .03.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Bosch 6 pc Spade Bits $2.83 YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm filling in for the other resident meanie, Hacky :devil3: Thats Gay!
J/K



:thumbup::thumbup: 

Nice Score! Local store has 9 in stock, same price. Going to swing by in a few minutes. They are clearing out all of the bosch daredevil bits. Replacing them with identical Diablo models. Same company, same bits, different color. WTF?

All the bosch spade bits should be 75% off at HD right now.

Nice job on the brickseek link :thumbsup: You can verify pricing and inventory by calling your local store. 
An autoattendant will pick up
When prompted, say "inventory"
Read the sku or internet number of the item
It will read back a description with pricing and availibility

If the item was previously on clearance at 75% or more off and it says the full price and it is only available online, then If you find one in that store, it will most likely be a penny:biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm filling in for the other resident meanie, Hacky :devil3: Thats Gay!
> J/K
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they are trying to dissociate any Bosch branded product from being sold at the Depot. Look around and the Diablo accessories (aka Bosch/Vermont American) are all over the place there, but hardly anyone knows they are Bosch with red paint.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm filling in for the other resident meanie, Hacky :devil3: Thats Gay!
> J/K



5/10 on your Hack impression. You said nothing about buggery, pee-ing in the butt, crimpers, dewalt battery stapler, or husky totes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TheLivingBubba said:


> 5/10 on your Hack impression. You said nothing about buggery, pee-ing in the butt, crimpers, dewalt battery stapler, or husky totes.


Don't forget fornication or arguing with MTW.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Don't forget fornication or arguing with MTW.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


>


That really stings.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone local to me, Just emptied the North Hampton store of their daredevil 6 packs. They had 9. Scooped up the last Arlington bonding bridge too. All the rest of the Bosch bits were still at 50% off. Brickseek says Plaistow still has 16 of them. I'm not chasing them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Anyone local to me, Just emptied the North Hampton store of their daredevil 6 packs. They had 9. Scooped up the last Arlington bonding bridge too. All the rest of the Bosch bits were still at 50% off. Brickseek says Plaistow still has 16 of them. I'm not chasing them.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Greenlee Jobsite boxes on clearance at Lowes. 
Reported to be as low as $127.60
6 available local to me for $191.40
Full retail on these is $319

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenlee-48-in-W-x-24-in-L-x-25-in-Steel/1001054460

https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/?sku=1001054460


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I've decided to come to the dark side. 

$98 marked down to $50, got it for $48.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've decided to come to the dark side.
> 
> $98 marked down to $50, got it for $48.


What is it? Does it go with









Cheers
John


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've decided to come to the dark side.
> 
> $98 marked down to $50, got it for $48.


You probably don't want to keep that one Kevin. 3/8" Chuck 

I have only owned two cordless drills with a 3/8 Chuck in my life. A Makita 9.6v 25 years ago and currently an M12 brushed. 
The M12 is pretty damn useless to me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I picked up 3 Arlington intersystem bonding bridges for 3 cents today. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> Greenlee Jobsite boxes on clearance at Lowes.
> Reported to be as low as $127.60
> 6 available local to me for $191.40
> Full retail on these is $319
> ...


Yup $127.60 in a store near me, in stock.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've decided to come to the dark side.
> 
> $98 marked down to $50, got it for $48.


Are you even a real electrician?
Perhaps DIY Chatroom is where you need to go to.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I picked up 3 Arlington intersystem bonding bridges for 3 cents today. :thumbup:


Score! 31bucks in free money right there. Even more if you actually still used that model and not the Madison one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Score! 31bucks in free money right there. Even more if you actually still used that model and not the Madison one.


I like and use the Madison one, but still use the Arlington one sometimes, it's only $8 for the cheap die cast one at my "mom and pop" supplier. 

They also have the nice P&S heavy duty female 15A cord caps for $4, not .03 yet. Still a great deal but I've got my eye on that markdown too.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> What is it? Does it go with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This drill will never step foot on a construction site. That's what the Milwaukee is for.

This drill will be for around the house/apartment so I'm not bringing my tools in to use and forgetting them...

I really only need the battery and charger because I want the Ryobi glue gun.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> You probably don't want to keep that one Kevin. 3/8" Chuck
> 
> I have only owned two cordless drills with a 3/8 Chuck in my life. A Makita 9.6v 25 years ago and currently an M12 brushed.
> The M12 is pretty damn useless to me.


I use my M12 drill for almost everything. I even have a holesaw Arbor that fits it for drilling 1 or 2 holes without bringing in a big drill.

But this Ryobi drill will be for at home. See my post above this one.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cheap masonry anchors*

Simpson brand concrete anchors are all 75% off at Home Depot :thumbsup: I picked up a whole bunch of 1/4 inch tapcons and some 3/8 drop in anchors. They had tapcons, drop ins, wedge and sleeve anchors.
Deal is in store only. Got the below box of tapcons for $4.62

Simpson Strong-Tie Tite 1/4 in. x 1-3/4 in. Phillips Flat-Head Concrete and Masonry Screw, Blue (75-Pack)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson...y-Screw-Blue-75-Pack-TTN225134PFC75/300687692

https://brickseek.com/home-depot-inventory-checker/?sku=300687692


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> Simpson brand concrete anchors are all 75% off at Home Depot [emoji106] I picked up a whole bunch of 1/4 inch tapcons and some 3/8 drop in anchors. They had tapcons, drop ins, wedge and sleeve anchors.
> 
> Deal is in store only. Got the below box of tapcons for $4.62
> 
> ...


Are they on blow out, is Milwaukee Or husky now getting in the anchor business lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Are they on blow out, is Milwaukee Or husky now getting in the anchor business lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'm sure they are switching to a different brand or a house brand. Happens all the time in both box stores. Just like the Bosch daredevil deal @TheLivingBubba posted a few weeks ago. They replaced that whole section with identical Diablo bits. 
I'm waiting for some grounding fittings to maybe go on clearance soon. HD is switching their inventory over to their Commercial Electric house brand.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They are dropping Simpson because Lowes is carrying it now. They try not to carry the same products lines as Depot, and vice versa.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm sure they are switching to a different brand or a house brand. Happens all the time in both box stores. Just like the Bosch daredevil deal @TheLivingBubba posted a few weeks ago. They replaced that whole section with identical Diablo bits.
> I'm waiting for some grounding fittings to maybe go on clearance soon. HD is switching their inventory over to their Commercial Electric house brand.


I noticed that HD's stock for burndy split bolts and ground lugs are almost gone and the commercial electric was getting expanded.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

*1/4-3/4 in. Flex-Head Ratcheting Combination Wrench Set with Pouch (9-Piece) - $22
*

https://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-...atives_Non_HDhome-_-207208237-_-207112502-_-N


----------

